# Thick bar training



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'vebeen reading an interesting article posted by someone on t nation about thick barbelltraining and how it leads to more mmuscle stimulation and greater strength and size gains. Apparently it doesn't just train grip strength it allows for greater overall strength.. Does anyone use thick bars to train?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Would you recommend it?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Scaff bars work well for forearms. Static hold for 30 secs a time with a plate either side, do that x4


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ever heard of fat gripz?

turns a reuglar bar into a fatbar, not cheap thou considering what they are.

i've no actul experience with them or thick bar training, just saying theres a prodtuct out there for it.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I've read about them.. Have a read if this article its interesting http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_body_training_performance_bodybuilding/the_benefits_of_thick_bar_training


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have used fat gripz to mix up my training.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you find fat gripz made you any stronger in any of you other lifts?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

I use my fat gripz for most pull exercises, chins etc, I've never used them for any push like bench, however Ive seen pros on YouTube using them for push exercises. Not sure why though.


----------



## skyfall (Aug 1, 2013)

the stronger your forearms, the better you can apply your strength to the weight


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I used the thick bar for bench press this morning! I felt it more on my chest it felt quite good to be honest I am going t start using it all time see how it is. The weight I used decreased a lot tho


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I use fat grips mainly for tricep pushdowns and dips it feels totally different exercise and gets right deep down into the tricep head


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

well it helps make your forearms bigger


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting thread came across a video on YouTube yesterday why looking through bodybuilding video guy was clearly advertising them as seemed to mention them countless times but I struggle to see how they would actually increase your strength in any other muscles other than hands and perhaps forearms but just dont see it myself


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Got given a pair of the orange extreme fat gripz and they are no joke and the bicep was killer this morning!


----------



## Dave87 (Aug 25, 2011)

can someone pleassseee tell me how to create a thread to ask questions? Ive never use a forum before, its so unclear on this site.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Got given a pair of the orange extreme fat gripz and they are no joke and the bicep was killer this morning!


Not tried them yet mate. They look mega


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Not tried them yet mate. They look mega


Haha yea they killer tried dead lifting 100kg and it felt like a blowtorch on my forearms. Actually had DOMS in my hands last week!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

tried those fat grips with a guy at my guy doing a back session and jesus christ my forearms was dead the next day


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you think they would help or hinder someone with tennis elbow ?


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think they would perhaps help as they activate more muscles and take less stress off the joints and elbows.. I gave them a go again today as well. Im starting to enjoy using the thick bar on some exercises. Then when I go onto thin dumbell bars I feel I can grip it stronger making grip less limiting factor in the lift.. maybe its in my head but Im gunna keep using it. It feels more natural using the thick bar and I suppose it will be better for functional strength than the thin bar.. only thing I dont like as much is that its hard to lift more weight. It seems to bring my technique much better as its just raw strength to lift (no bouncing off chest or cheating) I now use the thick bar on flat bench press, OHP, deadlifts and curls... dont bother for rows as I want to hit my back and grip strngth will most likely give up whilst rowing..


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

anyone ever used thick bar for barbell rows? Did you find you couldnt hit your back as hard?


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

used the fat bar for rows today felt good on my arms...I could feel it in my back but could only use half the weight which was crap...but hit back hard with chins and seated rows so its all good. Its like starting training again for the first time using the fat bar, been a bit bored lately hitting plateaus n that but this has defo got me motivated again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I almost object to buying them out of principle, because they seem a rip off, but I imagine it's good value for the results.

Sillysimon


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Would people say they are worth the money.

Don't mind paying £30 if they work.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Would people say they are worth the money.
> 
> Don't mind paying £30 if they work.


I know it's more the materials to cost ratio. I will man up get some, i've spend more of more trivial things than them


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Its only my first week of using them so far I've been enjoying using them, its like the feeling when you go from barbells to dumbells.. The mechanics are different when you use the thick bar so its like starting training again almost. Im looking forward to some killer forearms and hopefully some good strength to follow. Theres loads of interesting articles all over the net about thick bar training thts why I decided to give it a try


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would say they are worth the money but shop around. They add another dimension to your traiining. The weights will also drop to start with.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Thinking of giving these a go, started using straps so I want to make sure my grip and forearms don't fall behind.

Anyone had a feel of the Manus ones (they're on my protein) in comparison to the Fat Gripz ones? £10 price difference and all.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I made some, double thickness pipe lagging and ducktape! Cost sod all and work great


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mygym said:


> I made some, double thickness pipe lagging and ducktape! Cost sod all and work great


LOL mate I have done before too.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

mygym said:


> I made some, double thickness pipe lagging and ducktape! Cost sod all and work great


If i trained at home i'd do this, however i'm not sure how well these would go down in my gym.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have made up some extra thick dumbells and they were hard work at first. After a while my grip strength has definately improved from using them.

I now have 3 pairs of these and have recently lent a set to a Mate to get his forearm strength up for his GSXR, as he rides it like a loon.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Aliking10 said:


> If i trained at home i'd do this, however i'm not sure how well these would go down in my gym.


Is it a posers gym then mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> If i trained at home i'd do this, however i'm not sure how well these would go down in my gym.


I do train at home!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

dt36 said:


> I have made up some extra thick dumbells and they were hard work at first. After a while my grip strength has definately improved from using them.
> 
> I now have 3 pairs of these and have recently lent a set to a Mate to get his forearm strength up for his GSXR, as he rides it like a loon.
> 
> ...


Did you say you made these yourself mate, yeah? their pricey them dumbbells! I've came across some thick dumbbells like these surfing the net and so on i came across 1 dumbbell for £69.99 I think it was on Bodyactive instead of a bar it was like a steal ball you would be curling you only got 1 as well good job there though mate they look laughing them am gonna get meself a pair like that soon.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Is it a posers gym then mate?


Got it in one. Get funny looks from some people just for bringing out the chalk.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

james_benjamin said:


> I'vebeen reading an interesting article posted by someone on t nation about thick barbelltraining and how it leads to more mmuscle stimulation and greater strength and size gains. Apparently it doesn't just train grip strength it allows for greater overall strength.. Does anyone use thick bars to train?


I've just this week after a 2 month process of getting my order from Powerhouse fitness got a 185kg Olympic barbell set -----> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-olympic-rubber-radial-barbell-kit-185kg.php & http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-chrome-olympic-e-z-curl-bar.php

I did have a load of 1.25, 2.5, 5 and 10kg cast iron plates something like 180kg of em and got sick of them tbh (I train at home converted garage into a gym) don't wish to be a member of a gym because I simply have everything I need and it saves £20 every month and having to go the gym. but anyway I got sick of just fckuing around with these cast iron plates and what not and the spinlock clogs even with just the thin steel bars felt I could lift anything on them! didn't feel challenged by them and I really like to train my grip as well for likes of boxing, grappling and heavy bag work.

So I thought save all the arsing about and just start slapping the 20's either side and get busy with it everything I lift every exercise I perform now will be on an Olympic barbell and thick bar training. far better my hands feel a lot stronger already every exercise feels better IMO I like curling with it, rowing, OH pressing simply the way forward IMO if I had my time over again i'd of never started of with the cast iron weight sets all that jibba jabba got annoying having to unspin them spinlock bars take plates of and **** about for 5 mins gave all me old equipment away to me mate he's pleased with it and am pleased with my new equipment so it's win win

I have seen those fat gripz was gonna get some till I seen the price and I noticed there rubber like arnt they? can't see that being as beneficial to as opposed to training with a thick steel Olympic bar i'd rather just grip an Olympic bar then to be gripping rubber but suppose for a standard barbell to be turned into a thick bar there of good use I definitely feel more improved grip strength with thick bar training and I would like them fat gripz for my pull up bar or a simply a thicker pull up bar. I want beasty forearms.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> I've just this week after a 2 month process of getting my order from Powerhouse fitness got a 185kg Olympic barbell set -----> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-olympic-rubber-radial-barbell-kit-185kg.php & http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-chrome-olympic-e-z-curl-bar.php
> 
> I did have a load of 1.25, 2.5, 5 and 10kg cast iron plates something like 180kg of em and got sick of them tbh (I train at home converted garage into a gym) don't wish to be a member of a gym because I simply have everything I need and it saves £20 every month and having to go the gym. but anyway I got sick of just fckuing around with these cast iron plates and what not and the spinlock clogs even with just the thin steel bars felt I could lift anything on them! didn't feel challenged by them and I really like to train my grip as well for likes of boxing, grappling and heavy bag work.
> 
> ...


Best of luck :whistling:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck :whistling:


Cheers


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Youngstarz said:


> Did you say you made these yourself mate, yeah? their pricey them dumbbells! I've came across some thick dumbbells like these surfing the net and so on i came across 1 dumbbell for £69.99 I think it was on Bodyactive instead of a bar it was like a steal ball you would be curling you only got 1 as well good job there though mate they look laughing them am gonna get meself a pair like that soon.


Yes mate, knocked them up in work as all my home kit is olympic plates. Priced up olympic handles and they were way too expensive. They start off as a component part for a very heavy industrial truck, but soon as I spotted them I thought, ooh hello... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dt36 said:


> Yes mate, knocked them up in work as all my home kit is olympic plates. Priced up olympic handles and they were way too expensive. They start off as a component part for a very heavy industrial truck, but soon as I spotted them I thought, ooh hello... :whistling:


Impressive work mate :thumb:


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

have your forearms got noticebale bigger from using thicker handles then?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

james_benjamin said:


> have your forearms got noticebale bigger from using thicker handles then?


Not really sure, as my forearms have always been worked from w3nking a lot. Can't say I measured them to tell, but my grip strength improved without a doubt. When I first used them on certain exercises I had to use straps as the pumps were that bad. Now I never use straps with them.

I have added a pic below of my w3nking arm. Probably been using these DBs for about a year now. Also showing a pic compared to a standard DB bar.

I had an idea this morning of cutting some scaffold bar to the size of the handle of the standard DB bar. Then I'm thinking of sliding the standard bar inside them and filling them with cement to set. Ends can be capped off initially with a bit of plastic from a botttle until set smooth, then remove. Watch this space...


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Just bought fat gripz and they give a different dimension on workouts, pull downs behind neck are so different ,v bar pull downs and all rows, seems that forearms are more of a lever from the hand if that makes sense instead of loads of tension in the hand and forearms. Bench is so different too with hand feeling more neutral position and forearms feel it more the next day.well worth the money


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel they are so much better on the joints. I don't have bad joints as it is but you can feel it really takes it off the joint's and spreads it across themmuscle more working the muscle more . I'velowered the weight on all my lifts but I still ache like mad in the morning. I feel like my forearms are getting thicker already


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Think i'm convinced. Will be purchasing some of the Fat Gripz early next week.


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Thick bar training is a great way to work your forearms without doing endless specific exercises for them.

Most bodybuilding exercises are designed to NOT work your forearms - thin bars, center of gravity in your hand etc.

The reason you want strong forearms (apart from the look) is that weakness there will limit your gains on

your entire upper body. Try doing bench press or curls with a loose floppy grip, then another set with

a hard tight grip. More reps, yes? Because a loose grip will have your nervous system sending out STOP

signals "we're going to drop it!" at the end of a set - exactly the time when you need to override your

body's instincts and force your muscles to work beyond their normal capacity. If it stops you doing that

then you wont grow to your full potential.

30 quid seems a lot for the fatgripz but few who buy them regret it. I use them all the time (except for deadlifts).

I also tried my mate's orange extreme ones on the pullup bar and now I'm going to have to get some of those!


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

after about a month of using the thick bar for various exercises...bench press, ohp, rows and curls my forearms are coming along nicely and although I dropped alot of weight initially on the bar when switching to thick bar the numbers are coming back up slowly but surely


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

what exactly is a think bar if you dont mind me asking?? at my gym there are two bars, both olympic, 1 is just a little bit thiner than the other one and thus probably weights less.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

At my gym we have thick bars they are about the thickness of a scaffolding pole. They are excellent for forearm development and grip strength which translates to overall strength. Have a read about them they recruit more muscle fibres than regularoOlympic bars


----------

